
Show HN: VEEER – A Lightweight Window Manager for Your OS X - JulianPraest
http://veeer.io/
======
Mizza
Cool effort, but for me, I think this is the kind of software that needs to be
F/OSS - I don't want commercial freeware peeking at my windows!

I use Spectacle:
[https://github.com/eczarny/spectacle](https://github.com/eczarny/spectacle)
It's okay, but glad there is a competitor now.

Good luck! Please open your source code up!

------
gknoy
Well done!

I normally use Spectacle, but I played (very) briefly with this. It has a
slick installation and setup workflow. I like that it leverages the `WSAD` and
arrow keys, and its options for composing those to get quarters of screens was
pretty slick. Being able to drag by more than the title bar is something I've
wanted _forever_.

However, right now it doesn't appear to support multiple monitors very well.
When I use a Veeer shortcut, my windows are brought from whatever monitor they
are on to my laptop's main screen (rather than staying on the screen they
currently are on, and changing their position within the screen).

It would be neat if I could predefine areas of my screen which are
asymmetrical -- e.g. 2/3 on left, 1/3 on right -- and use the corner
arrangement key compositions to place my app windows in those areas. Right
now, I use Spectacle's "arrange on left" (or right), and take advantage of how
it will cycle between half, 1/3, and 2/3 widths when repeatedly arranging the
window with the same command, but being unable to compose "right 1/3 + top
half" or "right 1/3 + bottom half" has been infuriating, and is what made me
so eager to try your product.

------
danpalmer
The "free download" button sends me a zip file of the image used on the modal
popup, not the actual application. I'm using Firefox.

------
usefulidiot
I installed it and enabled via security accessibility settings, but I don't
get a menu bar icon? Does this work with high Sierra?

------
tom4000
Nice afford. Why exactly it is not OpenSource yet?

